# Job offer in Gibraltar, living in Spain?



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been reading a few threads regarding this topic, but I could not find definite answers regarding some stuff and the current situation, so here it goes:


I received a job offer (working in IT) and first really liked the idea of working in Gibraltar and living in Spain. 
Now, after doing a bit of research, it seems like the relations between Spain and Gibraltar are not the best, to put it nicely. It seems like especially with a car it's common to wait for hours in front of the border patrol. 


Like this cam and twitter feed demonstrates quite nicely:
frontierqueue.gi

I kind a liked the idea to live in a place like Marbella and then commute to Gibraltar using a car. However, now realising that it can take easily be two hours waiting time in front of the border patrol, this seems like impossible to do 
And I don't really get it anyway, since both countries are part of the European Union? Shouldn't that mean 'open borders'?

Has anyone here more insights into the current situation and how likely it is to get better again?

I can see the following alternatives:

- Live in Gibraltar directly (high rent prices though) ; not ideal as I want to master the Spanish language
- Live somewhere very close to Gibraltar and use a scooter/bicycle. 
- Discard the plan of working in Gibraltar altogether and try to look for an IT job in places like Madrid/Barcelona. Seems like they have quite some open IT positions that only require English.
- Anyone can think of other alternatives?

On a side note, does anyone know how taxes work out while living in Spain and working in Gibraltar? Do i save what I pay extra in taxes while living in spain, when i live and work in Gibraltar (as I won't be paying taxes in Spain)? So that it might be worth paying more rent. 



Thanks a lot,
freezer


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Just a quick point about tax - if you live in Spain, then you MUST pay tax in Spain. Any tax previously paid can be offset, but you are still tax resident in Spain!


----------



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, I'm aware of that. 

Any idea if that will work out less/more than being tax resident (living) in Gibraltar?


----------



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

freezer2k said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that.
> 
> Any idea if that will work out less/more than being tax resident (living) in Gibraltar?



I dont know the amount of tax you'll pay, but I do know Gib is expensive to rent

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

freezer2k said:


> Anyone?


if you try google, you can check if theses rates are correct - Gibraltar tax rates and allowances

You'll also be able to find Spanish tax rates quite easily. Only you, or an accountant, can work out which would be most advantageous for your personal circumstances.


----------



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay thank you guys, I think I will be able to work out the taxes.

Any idea about the other issues stated in the first post?

I'm really torn if I should go to Barcelona or Gibraltar now, as at least there won't be any border issues in Barcelona.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

freezer2k said:


> Okay thank you guys, I think I will be able to work out the taxes.
> 
> Any idea about the other issues stated in the first post?
> 
> I'm really torn if I should go to Barcelona or Gibraltar now, as at least there won't be any border issues there.



Well the gib border is grim http://www.frontierqueue.gi/frontiercamera.aspx it can take several hours to cross by car at certain times of the day and then parking...... Most folk use those little moto things. Once inside, Gib is very British - which may or may not appeal (if you look at that web cam now, its not a car park, its the queue to cross the border lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

freezer2k said:


> Has anyone here more insights into the current situation and how likely it is to get better again?
> 
> I can see the following alternatives:
> 
> ...


Last time I went to Gibraltar (a couple of months ago) there was a very long queue of scooters and motorcycles as well as cars, as the border control officers were checking each one. Unfortunately the current situation isn't just affecting cars, sometimes even pedestrians can be made to queue for a very long time as well.

As to when things might improve, well, there will be a General Election in Spain in 2015. If the current Partido Popular government, which has orchestrated this whole mess regarding Gibraltar in an attempt to divert the attention of the Spanish people from the bigger issues such as unemployment and corruption amongst their own Party, is not re-elected (please!) then we may see some common sense return. As far as I'm aware such problems didn't arise during the years the Zapatero Government was in power.


----------



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

I wonder if there's some place to park your car near the border, in case you live further away?

That way you could use a foldable bicycle to cross the border/move around in Gibraltar. 

Watching the border cam for a while now, and it seems at least in the past days there were no waiting times for scooters/bicycles.


@ Lynn R, thanks for this.
Does not make me more optimistic though 
Living in Berlin now and have a fairly constant commute time to work now and not many issues in that regard.
Seems like actively making my conditions worse going to Gibraltar


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

freezer2k said:


> I wonder if there's some place to park your car near the border, in case you live further away?
> 
> That way you could use a foldable bicycle to cross the border/move around in Gibraltar.
> 
> ...


 People used to park in the Macdonalds carpark opposite - but that was stopped. There is no way - even public transport has to queue

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

freezer2k said:


> And I don't really get it anyway, since both countries are part of the European Union? Shouldn't that mean 'open borders'?
> 
> Has anyone here more insights into the current situation and how likely it is to get better again?


Gibraltar isn't a full member of the EU - it's not in the Customs Union or the Schengen region. That's why passports and duty-free goods have to be checked when crossing the border. You can only legally import the duty-free allowance of 1 litre of spirits/250 cigarettes, which are much cheaper in Gib so there is a lot of smuggling. 

The problem isn't going to go away in the foreseeable future, as it is a "political football" and neither the Spanish nor the British government will concede any ground.

However, you can park in La Linea free about 1 km from the border and cycle in using a folding bike. I have a friend who does that. He gets searched occasionally but not as often as the mopeds and scooters, which are favoured by the smugglers.


----------



## freezer2k (Apr 22, 2014)

hey guys,

Somebody from work just told me that it seems to be quite common for people working in Gibraltar to not pay/declare any income tax while living in Spain.
He also said that mostly they get away with that. 

Is that true?
I wonder if that's the reason why Spain is so pissed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

freezer2k said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Somebody from work just told me that it seems to be quite common for people working in Gibraltar to not pay/declare any income tax while living in Spain.
> He also said that mostly they get away with that.
> ...



it probably is true

I wouldn't want to get caught though


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

freezer2k said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Somebody from work just told me that it seems to be quite common for people working in Gibraltar to not pay/declare any income tax while living in Spain.
> He also said that mostly they get away with that.
> ...


Yes, they reckon there are around 6,000 households doing this. Because they do nearly all their shopping in Gibraltar they aren't even contributing IVA (VAT).

Things are changing though, they won't get away with it much longer.


----------

